# Ents or Huorns?



## Celebthôl (Nov 24, 2002)

*Ents or Hurons?*

In The Two Towers at the battle of Helms Deep they get rescude (sp) by the Hurons right but what are the Hurons? They are not Ents because the Ents are at Isenguard, are they just normal trees that are brought to life by the Huron Shepards? please help because this is really annoying me!

Thôl


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Nov 24, 2002)

They were described as Ents that had gone "tree-ish," (like they spent too much time roooted to one spot and kinda lost some of their mind or something, Old Man Willow was an example of a Huorn gone bad.) I don't have a book handy and I haven't had any luck searching the web for the quotes, so if someone could post exactly what the book said it'd be much appreciated..._pleeeeeeeeasse!!!!!!!!!_

Btw, they were called Huorns, not Hurons, or so I thought.


----------



## Mithlond (Nov 24, 2002)

Yes, Huorns indeed.
I guess you could call the Huorns the sheep and the Ents the shepards. The Ents command the Huorns, they are the master's of the tree's.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 24, 2002)

so my next question is how many? like was it the whole forest of fangorn or what?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 24, 2002)

> but deep in the darkest dales there are hundreds and hundreds of them, I believe



This is Gandalf speaking of the Huorns. The Fangorn was alot of ents and some huorns. I think...

Heres exactly what the book said about them:



> "Huorns" the ents call them in the short language. They are ents who have grown almost "tree-ish"



Gandalf again.


----------

